# كتاب سهل وبسيط فى اساسيات ال The Gasoline 4-Stroke Engine



## Eng-Maher (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب سهل وبسيط فى اساسيات ال The Gasoline 4-Stroke Engine​
***************************************************************

الرابط ...................................

http://www.nd.edu/~msen/Teaching/DirStudies/Gas4Stroke.pdf

م/ماهر :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 سبتمبر 2007)

محتوى الكتاب


*******s
I Introduction 11
1 History of the Four-Stroke Automobile Engine 13
2 Principles of the 4 Stroke Gasoline Automobile Engine 17
II Fuel and Air Delivery 21
3 Carburation 23
3.1 IntroductiontotheCarburetor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 23
3.2 BasicOperation . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 24
3.3 AirandFuelFlow . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 26
3.4 Starting and Enriching Devices . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 28
4 Fuel Injection 31
4.1 IntroductiontoFuel Injection . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 31
4.2 FuelDeliveryRequirements . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 32
4.3 TypesofFuel InjectionSystems . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 33
4.4 FlowTypes inFuel InjectionSystems . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 34
4.5 FlowSensors . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 35
3
4.6 MiscellaneousSensors . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 37
4.7 AirandFuelSystem . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 38
5 Engine Management 41
5.1 Overview. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 41
5.2 TypesofEngineManagement . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 41
5.3 SpeedDensity . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 41
5.4 MassAirFlow . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 42
5.5 OpenandClosedLoopOperation . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 42
5.6 Sensors . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 43
5.7 CrankshaftPositionSensor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 44
5.8 ManifoldAbsolutePressureMonitor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 44
5.9 EngineCoolantTemperatureSensor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 45
5.10 IntakeAirTemperatureSensor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 45
5.11 ThrottlePositionSensor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 45
5.12 Mass Airflow Sensor For Mass Airflow Type Engine Management
Systems . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 46
6 Turbocharging 49
6.1 Overview. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 49
6.2 TheoryofOperation . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 49
6.3 TurbochargerEfficiency . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 51
6.4 Performance . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 52
6.5 Turbocharger-relatedSources ofEngineFailure . . . . . . . . . . . . . 53
6.6 Turbocharger Sizing. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 55
4
7 Fundamentals of Supercharging 57
7.1 Introduction . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 57
7.2 Fundamentals . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 58
7.3 Roots Supercharger . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 59
7.4 CentrifugalSupercharger . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 61
7.5 ScrewSupercharger . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 63
7.6 Miller Cycle . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 64
III Internal Air Flow 67
8 Intake Manifold Design 69
8.1 BasicOperationandDesign . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 69
8.2 AirDistribution . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 70
8.3 ManifoldHeating . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 71
8.4 EffectsofResonance andWaves . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 72
9 Cylinder Heads 79
9.1 Overview. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 79
9.2 Valves . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 80
9.3 PortDesign . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 84
10 Camshaft Profiles 87
10.1 Overview. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 87
10.2 ValveEvents . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 91
10.3 Selection . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 94
5
IV Combustion 97
11 Gasoline 99
11.1 Overview. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 99
11.2 Properties of Gasoline . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 99
11.3 AninDepthLookintoOctaneRatings . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 101
11.4 Case Study: The Effect of Fuel Octane on a Nitrous Oxide Assisted
GMLS1Engine . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 102
12 Nitrous Oxide 105
12.1 Overview. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 105
12.2 Nitrous asaPowerAdder . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 105
12.3 HistoryofNitrousOxide . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 105
12.4 RequirementsofNitrousOxide . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 106
12.5 SettingUpaNitrousOxideSystem . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 107
13 Emissions 111
13.1 Introduction . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 111
13.2 Controlling Emissions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 112
13.3 CatalyticConversion . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 112
13.4 EngineManagement . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 114
13.5 EvaporativeEmissions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 114
V Auxiliary Systems 117
14 Cooling 119
6
14.1 Basics . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 119
14.2 Air Cooling . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 120
14.3 Liquid Cooling . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 121
14.3.1 FluidFlow . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 121
14.3.2 TemperatureControl . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 122
14.3.3 Pressurization . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 122
14.3.4 Radiator . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 123
15 Intercooling 125
15.1 Introduction . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 125
15.2 PotentialGains . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 125
15.3 Air-to-airvs.Air-to-water . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 128
15.3.1 Air-to-air . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 128
15.3.2 Water-to-air . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 128
15.4 Positioning . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 130
16 Lubrication 133
16.1 Introduction . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 133
16.2 TypesofLubrication . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 133
16.3 CommonLubricants . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 134
16.4 PressurizedLubricationSystem . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 135
16.4.1 LubricationofBearings . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 136
16.4.2 GearDrivenOilPumps . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 137
16.4.3 OilFilters . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 138
7
VI Engine Components 139
17 Engine Materials 141
17.1 Introduction . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 141
17.2 StructuralProperties . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 144
17.3 Non-StructuralProperties . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 144
17.3.1 Steels . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 145
17.3.2 Surface Hardening . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 147
17.3.3 Cast Iron . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 148
17.3.4 Aluminum . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 149
17.3.5 Magnesium . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 149
18 Piston and Rings, Connecting Rod, and Crankshaft Design 151
18.1 Overview. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 151
18.2 PistonandRingDesign . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 151
18.3 ConnectingRodDesign . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 153
18.4 CrankshaftDesign . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 153
8


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

غني عن التعريف ,

وهذا طبعك لاتنسى اخوانك احبتك .

مع الشكر الجزيل والتقدير الوفير .

البغدادي .


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى البغدادى بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ايه يجماعه الموضوع بسيط ولا مش كويس


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 ديسمبر 2007)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp


----------



## الجدى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## oman1999 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل اتحفتنا بهذا الكتاب فلك الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى oman


----------



## عمر محمد3 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوعاتك مميزه


----------



## عاطف عياد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you ang


----------



## مهند هاني جرجيس (30 مارس 2008)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا ..


----------



## سماء الحب (2 أبريل 2008)

thanks for this information it's relly helpfull


----------



## محمد51111 (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا لك


----------



## محمد51111 (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد51111 (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## صائب العربي (4 أبريل 2008)

شكراً من القلب وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## سنوفة (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## جمال شلفي (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب انه فعلا مهم


----------



## محمد زاهر مارديني (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً الأخ الغالي ... وأشكرك فالكتاب مفيد وجيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أبريل 2008)

صائب العربي قال:


> شكراً من القلب وجزاك الله كل خير.



--------------------------------

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أبريل 2008)

سنوفة قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير عنا



مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أبريل 2008)

جمال شلفي قال:


> شكرا على الكتاب انه فعلا مهم



**************************

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أبريل 2008)

محمد زاهر مارديني قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً الأخ الغالي ... وأشكرك فالكتاب مفيد وجيد



****************

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 أبريل 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى


----------



## sameh hasan (5 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxx ya man


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مايو 2008)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر.... و كفايه ان الكتاب مفيد . الحمد لله


----------



## صديق القمر (21 مايو 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا قمر .. اتاريك منور .. شرفت اكيد


----------



## bader_m (21 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية 


تحياتي اليك


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (2 يونيو 2008)

الف الف شكر علي الكتاب الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر لكم ونورتم الموضوع الف شكر


----------



## السيد نور الدين (29 أغسطس 2008)

أحسنت يأخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر لكم ونورتم الموضوع الف شكر


----------



## اسلام عمار (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوعاتك ممي


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

طبعا طبعا طبعا 

اكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng. Zeyad (16 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على ها الكتاب الرائع ...


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

*جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك

أخي مهندس ماهر

مجهد مشكور على ما تبذلونه وتقدمونه في الملتقى 

جعل الله ذلك في موازين حسناتكم وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## ابو سرويه (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا مشرفنا العزيز


----------



## eng_mada307 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الكتاب القيم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## اب جقادو (24 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا اخى العزيز


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

